#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  important link for all petroleum books and researchs

## khaled

important link for all petroleum books and researchs


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: important link for all petroleum books and researchs

----------


## khaled

very important site for all petroleum engineers


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaled

for all petroleum engineers this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed

Thank You

----------


## ali

good links  thanks

----------


## ameer

very thanks ,good links

----------


## ahmedsisy

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## hassan fakhr

Thank You

----------


## kandan

Thank You

----------


## bilal_849

> important link for all petroleum books and researchs
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I really appreciate your efforts to provide such information. Would u please tell how i can download books from that link??

----------


## jprocess

Thank You

----------


## timx79

Thank You

See More: important link for all petroleum books and researchs

----------


## gerry intam

Thank You

----------


## farukfar

Thank You

----------


## davidbach

Thank you

----------


## okumo

Thank You

----------


## prajadhav

very important site

----------


## duraidturk

Thank You

----------


## rehmani

good links tkanks

----------


## yasomati

Thank You

----------

Thank You

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## hammad2020

Thank You

----------


## hwaznziz

also try this link 
it is very useful


gigapedia.orgSee More: important link for all petroleum books and researchs

----------


## abomosharee

thanx

----------


## summerguyin

can u upload useful piping design engineering books .everything related to piping stress analysis...pls.. ur list is good..

----------


## abdelurgamm

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## PetroNet

Thanks , Simply Great

----------


## rprabir

Can I download books from the mentioned site..if yes then how....can some one pls let me know..

----------


## mhouskal

thank u

----------


## tonychackochy

ton of thanks.. much useful..

----------


## abdelurgamm

ton of thanks.. much useful.

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　 *hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee)
could anyone help?

----------


## abdou2403

COULD ANYONE HELP TO FIND THIS BOOK THAT I NEED BADLY PLEASE,
　
Quick Look Techniques for Prospect Evaluation / Daniel J. Tearpock, Richard E. Bischke, Joseph L. Brewton

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## diavatly54

thanks all

See More: important link for all petroleum books and researchs

----------

